# My 5 month old CRIES all the time!!!!!



## AurorasMommy (Feb 3, 2006)

I wanted to see if other moms were going through this? I feel like I am at my wits end.....

My son will be 5 months old at the end of this week. He has been such a happy, giggly, go lucky baby up until about a month ago... it seems all he has been doing is crying and crying and crying!

He cries so easily and once he starts he gets into this FULL BLOWN OUT CRYING FEST!

I brought him into the docs to make sure he didnt have an ear infection or something... they said he looked GREAT! But he still cries.... have any of your babies done this? Gone from being happy quiet natured as babies, and then around 4-5 months starting crying???

I also noticed that when his sister took a toy he was holding away, that sent him over the deep end... he was CRYING so hard about it!!!! I thought he was to young to display an emotion over a toy taken away????

Anyways... am I alone? Or are you moms having fussy 5 month olds too?? Please let me know, I feel so frusturated...

Megan


----------



## AurorasMommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Let me say too, that for the time he is AWAKE 80% of that is spent crying, and the other 20% he is happy!!!!!

Its so draining!


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i don't have any advice, just hugs







i bet it is very tiring!


----------



## cwoodard (Jun 10, 2008)

Is he teething? Do you vaccinate? If so, did his behavior change after his 4 month shots? Possible vaccine reaction? Wish I could help - hang in there. With any luck it will pass.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Aw, sorry mama. That's rough. I vote teething.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I was going to ask if you vax too. Also my dd (now 16 months) has always been VERY cranky and high maintenance. Come to find out she has multiple food allergies to things I was ingesting and then nursing her. This didn't start at a certain age but everyone's different kwim?







its so hard! Nothing is more draining. I'm falling asleep at the keyboard for this very reason.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I vote for teething too. My DD (4 months) has just started to fuss/cry alot more when previously she barley cried at all.

We have been using Weleda Teething Powder which has worked to some degree..she doesnt seem as miserable.


----------



## DoulaLMT (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't know if this is it, but the only time my 5.5 mo ds is like that is when he's way overtired. Is your lo napping ok? Are they getting a decent amount of nighttime sleep?


----------



## cwoodard (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yeah! My son went through a stretch like that until I figured out he wasn't getting enough sleep during the day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLMT* 
Don't know if this is it, but the only time my 5.5 mo ds is like that is when he's way overtired. Is your lo napping ok? Are they getting a decent amount of nighttime sleep?


----------



## AurorasMommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I was going to ask if you vax too. Also my dd (now 16 months) has always been VERY cranky and high maintenance. Come to find out she has multiple food allergies to things I was ingesting and then nursing her. This didn't start at a certain age but everyone's different kwim?







its so hard! Nothing is more draining. I'm falling asleep at the keyboard for this very reason.









I dont vaccinate either of my children. My daughter had a severe reaction (Life Threatening)....

I think he is teething now too!!!! Today actually was a better day, go figure!!!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like teething. My son didn't cry for the first round of teeth, but he did for these last ones. But that was 4 teeth at once. When he smiles/laughs you should be able to see if any teeth are coming in. Hope all goes well!


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

That sounds a lot like my son! He wasn't sleeping hardly at all during the day. He just didn't go to sleep on his own. So I've started initiating naps--putting him in his normal sleeping spot at 10 am and 2 pm (approximately). He actually sleeps around 3 hours a day now (up from about 15 minutes).
I'm also cutting out dairy. I think he might be sensitive to that. Even if he's not, I've got at least 20 pounds to lose so cutting out dairy is a good idea for me!
Anyway, my baby would cry all day some days and now he's pretty happy, though I think being cranky is part of who he is, also.


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

There are just cranky phases - they absolutely suck - but give it a couple of weeks, and you'll be amazed by how sunny baby will suddenly become! My DD has also just hit a cranky phase







so I'm trying to remember to hold her more again after a couple wonderful weeks of high-spirited independence


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Um hi, you just described my last 3 weeks. I am at my wit's end too. I'm not sure how much longer I can take the screaming!!

I'm hanging on there with you, mama!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AurorasMommy* 
I dont vaccinate either of my children. My daughter had a severe reaction (Life Threatening)....

I think he is teething now too!!!! Today actually was a better day, go figure!!!

Maybe the "say no to vax" sign in your sig would have been a clue







I'm not running on all cylinders!
Sorry you had a scare with your dd!
Glad your ds is doing better today.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

FWIW, I really don't like this stage. My guess is that he's maturing faster emotionally/mentally than physically- does he fuss when you're away from him or if you put him down as well? Just want more, more, more? DD started exhibiting separation anxiety at this age too, on top of everything else, and I'm sure its developmental. Mercifully DS3 is a very gentle laidback little lad, so life just washes over him.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I've had great luck with EFT - it's an easy tool for you to use on cranky days like this.

It seems a little strange at first but when you see how well it works you just feel so relieved to have it.

there's a free download at emofree.com - you can learn the basics in fifteen min.

lots of video demonstrations of EFT for kids on youtube too!


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds like mine when teething. Have tried you something nice and cool for a teether?


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

yep, started at 5 months and lasted about a month...constant crying....


----------

